# Is there a way to change your username?



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2014)

fix my name or can I have my username changed to "John Matrix" or "Bennett" or "Sully" or "Jenny!" or "One Gi-gantic Mo-ther-fucker" or "Have some beers in Val Verde" or "Huntin' Slash" or "Commando, Kirby, Code Red, Coordinates" or "Payday" or "Girl George" or "Downwind?!?" or "Piss-Ant Soldier" or "Rocket Launcher" instead?


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 24, 2014)

Balt Forton said:


> fix my name or can I have my username changed to "John Matrix" or "Bennett" or "Sully" or "Jenny!" or "One Gi-gantic Mo-ther-fucker" or "Have some beers in Val Verde" or "Huntin' Slash" or "Commando, Kirby, Code Red, Coordinates" or "Payday" or "Girl George" or "Downwind?!?" or "Piss-Ant Soldier" or "Rocket Launcher" instead?



How about "Nerd"?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 24, 2014)

No.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2014)

Balt Forton said:


> fix my name or can I have my username changed to "John Matrix" or "Bennett" or "Sully" or "Jenny!" or "One Gi-gantic Mo-ther-fucker" or "Have some beers in Val Verde" or "Huntin' Slash" or "Commando, Kirby, Code Red, Coordinates" or "Payday" or "Girl George" or "Downwind?!?" or "Piss-Ant Soldier" or "Rocket Launcher" instead?


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 24, 2014)

I want to be Big Bad Leroy Brown


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

Change my name back to Malestachio or Malenificent or Marshmaleo or Chamaleon or Male Brooks or Male Man or Yellow Maleo or Jingle Males or Snail Male or Male Storm or Maleotaur or The Waffle Maker


----------



## The Knife (Jun 24, 2014)

I want my name changed back to The Knife, plz.

Or at least change The Knife's Husbando's name to The Pointy Stick's Husbando so we'll match.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2014)

please fix my name


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am bald.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 24, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I am bald.



Catfarty


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 24, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I am bald.


Well hey there bby, lemme get dem digits


----------



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Lil (Jun 24, 2014)

Too many things are different. And I don't like things that are different. Change Sonic's arm color back.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 24, 2014)

Little-Lovely said:


> Too many things are different. And I don't like things that are different. Change Sonic's arm color back.


And fix his green eyes.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

Can my name just go back to normal, I'm pretty sure at this point I'm the only one who doesn't have his original name back.


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

whatever you do, do not change my name to Schloop Loop


----------



## Stalin (Jun 24, 2014)

Change it to Shloop Loop for the good of humanity.


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

damn your russian language go back to bear land you corrupter of innocence


----------



## Stalin (Jun 24, 2014)

Male said:


> damn your russian language go back to bear land you corrupter of innocence



I'll corrupt YOUR innocence .


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> Can my name just go back to normal, I'm pretty sure at this point I'm the only one who doesn't have his original name back.


ahem


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Captain Pronin uses his stiff animations to put you in russia jail


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 24, 2014)

Male said:


> I hope Captain Pronin uses his stiff animations to put you in russia jail


Theres no call for those kinds of insults laddy


----------



## Stalin (Jun 24, 2014)

Male said:


> I hope Captain Pronin uses his stiff animations to put you in russia jail


Too bad, I run Russian jail.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm done listening to dubstep and shopping for John Cena action figures online, so it'd be nice to have mine back.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 24, 2014)

sorry to everyone whose names I didn't change back


----------



## exball (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> Can my name just go back to normal, I'm pretty sure at this point I'm the only one who doesn't have his original name back.


It's more accurate now.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

Melchett said:


> sorry to everyone whose names I didn't change back




ARE YOU HAPPY. ARE YOU HAPPY WITH WHAT YOU'VE DONE?


----------



## Holdek (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> ARE YOU HAPPY. ARE YOU HAPPY WITH WHAT YOU'VE DONE?


I can't speak for her, but I am.


----------



## OtterParty (Jun 24, 2014)

tfw still not batman


----------



## Holdek (Jun 25, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> tfw still not batman


I'm Batman.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 25, 2014)

No, I'm Batman.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm insulted that Melchett didn't give me 9001 points! 

Also, can I have access to chat back? Compy banned me...


----------



## I Will Consider That (Jun 29, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> I'm insulted that Melchett didn't give me 9001 points!
> 
> Also, can I have access to chat back? Compy banned me...


awww come on ..... give him chat....   I gotta crush on cwcissy.. please....?


----------

